# I'm the best Photographer ever. My camera is completely manual!



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Best Photog evAr


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 9, 2010)

What was the lighting setup on that 3rd shot? Nice shots.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

burstintoflame81 said:


> What was the lighting setup on that 3rd shot? Nice shots.


 
speed light on stand with shoot through umbrella being held up and camera left by a friend.

We actually had some one stop in the middle of the road and watch me shoot even though we were going to push cart girl off to the side.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Did you use auto focusing?  Because if you did... you're disqualified.



Also disqualified if she wasn't moving at the time.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Did you use auto focusing?  Because if you did... you're disqualified.



Ahemm...some of my best friends use auto-focussing...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Did you use auto focusing? Because if you did... you're disqualified.


 
I turnded teh otto focussing off after I focussed teh picturs!



OrionsByte said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use auto focusing? Because if you did... you're disqualified.
> ...


 
&#1106;&#1108;&#1075; &#3588;&#1075;&#3667;&#3619; &#3628;&#1108;&#1075;&#1108; &#3619;&#1106;&#3588;&#1082;&#3648;&#3616;&#65262; &#358;&#1075;&#3663;&#3667; &#1106;&#3588;&#1513;&#3648;&#3616;&#65262; t&#1106;&#1108;&#3667; &#1106;&#1108;l&#3668; &#3648;&#3616; t&#1106;&#1108; &#3588;&#3648;&#1075; &#358;&#3663;&#1075; t&#3663;&#3663; l&#3663;&#3616;&#65262;.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the 2nd pic. Shows great details


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> I like the 2nd pic. Shows great details


 
So what you're saying is, you like the boobies. :er:


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I've heard that the best photographer _ever _lives in Scranton PA and burns his negatives after he looks at them.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 9, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > I like the 2nd pic. Shows great details
> ...


 
Oh no, the kitchen appliances came out very focused :thumbup:

Great pix btw. Although I didn't care much for #1


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, I can not even look at these, they are not b&w:thumbdown:


where are the landscape shots?????????????????


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Sorry, I can not even look at these, they are not b&w:thumbdown:
> 
> 
> where are the landscape shots?????????????????


 
THIS IS LANDSCAPE!!!!!!!



erose86 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...


 
Well yes, but here's the problem. She's like a sister to me and I've only really tried to sleep with her once. I was drunk. Fortunately, I have no sisters, my cousins are ugly, and she's below my standards.



MohaimenK said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...


 
Yeah, it's a pity I had to shove that one up the chicken's ass. Normally such a quality beer gets knife in the side and shotgunned.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 9, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can not even look at these, they are not b&w:thumbdown:
> ...



You must be a photographer. Glad I'm not.

Tee
Hee


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > pbelarge said:
> ...


 
I'm a photographer because I take picture in focus.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



I'm not a part of the Borg. I will not be assimilated.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> We're *all* photographers... or at least aspiring to be... I'm still trying to figure out exactly what you are. :greenpbl:


 

His diatribe in the other post has already lead us to the irrefutable conclusion


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Petraio Prime said:
> ...


 
Buy a camera one day. You'll see how cool it is to be a photographer.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 9, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



You must be: Someone who has too much time on his hands...


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 9, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you use auto focusing?  Because if you did... you're disqualified.
> ...


 Ansel Adams didn't have to AF....hahahaha....couldn't resist


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 9, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> You must be: Someone who has too much time on his hands...


 



Now if that is not the pot calling the kettle black...........the guy with no time.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

I am teh gubbermint&#8482;. I have teh time&#8482;.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 9, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Petraio Prime said:
> ...



Nope, you're part of the elitist minority that believes their opinion is pure fact.

@VI - BEST THREAD EVAR


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
EVARS!!!!


----------



## Lipoly (Jul 9, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> ...and she's below my standards.



:thumbdown:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > ...and she's below my standards.
> ...


 
I have very high standards (when I'm sober).


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Did you use auto focusing?  Because if you did... you're disqualified.



No, the real question is did he use the light meter in the camera, because that's cheating too.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

Digital is cheating too.  I bet he was chimping the whole time...

...Maybe even using live view.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 9, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Digital is cheating too.  I bet he was chimping the whole time...
> 
> ...Maybe even using live view.



O noz!!!11 not teh live view!!!111


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Please guys. I had an external meter and didn't monkey that **** at all.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

Really?  I thought you were better than having to resort to using 'meters'.

You should be able to just look at the light and _know_ what settings to use.

noob


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you use a mechanical shutter or did you raise and lower the curtain yourself? I'm just sayin', if you're truly hard-core...


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 9, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Really?  I thought you were better than having to resort to using 'meters'.
> 
> You should be able to just look at the light and _know_ what settings to use.
> 
> noob



I think if you're not using glass plates, mixing your own emulsion, and not using flash powder, you're cheating.

What were you thinking VI? You didn't make it hard enough for those to be good photos.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, I just cupped my hand over the sensor that I have hardwired into my eye socket and removed it for the exposure then put it back over. I then jack into the computer and transmitted my data to the hard drive and edited it in binary by sending little electrical pulses into the processor signalling for when it should turn on and off. 

All in all, it took me about 15 seconds.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 9, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Actually, I just cupped my hand over the sensor that I have hardwired into my eye socket and removed it for the exposure then put it back over. I then jack into the computer and transmitted my data to the hard drive and edited it in binary by sending little electrical pulses into the processor signalling for when it should turn on and off.
> 
> All in all, it took me about 15 seconds.



He _did _tell us he was hardcore.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jul 9, 2010)

Loving the 2nd and 3rd shots. Great lighting. I can't wait to get into off-camera lighting.


----------



## vtf (Jul 9, 2010)

Hard to focus on her face in 2.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jul 9, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Don't *you*?


 



Village Idiot said:


> Well yes, but here's the problem. She's my sister and I've only really tried to sleep with her once. I was drunk.


 
I totally didn't change anything.
I couldn't help myself......


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 10, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can not even look at these, they are not b&w:thumbdown:
> ...



So you'd try to sleep with your sister if you had one and definitely your cousins if they weren't pug ugly, do you also play banjo? 

I'm getting a pretty disturbing picture here. H


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > pbelarge said:
> ...


 
Oops. I meant to type like my sister. And maybe it they were 3rd or 4th cousins. They used to do it in Europe all the time.

No, but I play a geetar.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like the girl in the second and third photos had a few to many of what was in the first photo....lol


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

Even if some advances in technology on newer cameras have made the skills necessary to use an all-manual camera somewhat redundant, I still have have the camera and still need the skills to use it.

:greenpbl:


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 12, 2010)

VI, please explain to me how this post gets 4 pages of replies and my actual serious C&C post gets 50 views and no replies.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> VI, please explain to me how this post gets 4 pages of replies and my actual serious C&C post gets 50 views and no replies.



Because I'm cuter than you!


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> benlonghair said:
> 
> 
> > VI, please explain to me how this post gets 4 pages of replies and my actual serious C&C post gets 50 views and no replies.
> ...



And you're the cutest of all!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Even if some advances in technology on newer cameras have made the skills necessary to use an all-manual camera somewhat redundant, I still have have the camera and still need the skills to use it.
> 
> :greenpbl:


 
I don't even use a camera. I've transcended to just holding a sheet of film up and willing the exposure to happen. You're so 1960's with your manual skills.



benlonghair said:


> VI, please explain to me how this post gets 4 pages of replies and my actual serious C&C post gets 50 views and no replies.


 
I know how to work a crowd.



Petraio Prime said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > benlonghair said:
> ...


 
Hitting on girls on internet forums is like the specially olympics; everyone that's competing is too retarded to realise that no one wins.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Even if some advances in technology on newer cameras have made the skills necessary to use an all-manual camera somewhat redundant, I still have have the camera and still need the skills to use it.
> ...



If you never try you always lose!


----------



## McNugget801 (Jul 12, 2010)

WTF does it REALLY matter if you are on manual or not?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> WTF does it REALLY matter if you are on manual or not?


 
WTF (Why The ****) do you REALLY have to ask this question?


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > McNugget801 said:
> ...



Who knows?


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 12, 2010)

F*cking cameras, how do they work?

Obscure?


----------



## MGriff240 (Jul 12, 2010)

I <3 this thread. Lots o' lol's. :lmao:

Also, 2 and 3 are great. Just so I feel like I'm not trolling.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > McNugget801 said:
> ...


 
It's not.


----------



## Dao (Jul 12, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



That's what I'd been told!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
YES!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Don't jump over the edge, silly.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
I've transcended manual mode. There is nothing to derail here. Those other threads were crap anyways.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jul 12, 2010)

I like this thread


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 12, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> No, but I play a geetar.



and your from WV :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 12, 2010)

I find this latest series of threads you have started here on TPF about as erection killing as morning talk radio. Is there a "Middle School Humor School" somewhere?

Especially disturbing considering you think of this place as worthless. It might be worth a bit more without you. Why don't you go back to the site that shouldn't be named and laugh about us there in the privacy of your own sad mind.

And while you are laughing like a hyena on crack, why don't you reflect on your own limitations? You may impress newbs but you don't impress anyone else.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 12, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > No, but I play a geetar.
> ...


 
No, no, no, not from, living in. That and it's almost Maryland. I'm about a 5 minute walk to to border.



c.cloudwalker said:


> I find this latest series of threads you have started here on TPF about as erection killing as morning talk radio. Is there a "Middle School Humor School" somewhere?
> 
> Especially disturbing considering you think of this place as worthless. It might be worth a bit more without you. Why don't you go back to the site that shouldn't be named and laugh about us there in the privacy of your own sad mind.
> 
> And while you are laughing like a hyena on crack, why don't you reflect on your own limitations? You may impress newbs but you don't impress anyone else.


 
Erection killing? I never knew you though of me that way.

And by other site, do you mean POTN?

And by useless to you mean that the only way that people actually respond to post is if you use the garbage dump know as the beginner's forum.

And by worth more, do you mean that the owners will actually give a damn about this site if I leave and help make it what it used to be before it was sold out as a revenue machine?

And by not impressing people, do you mean people want to be in my pictures because they're ****ty?

And by anyone else, do you mean you?

Why so srs?


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 12, 2010)

McNugget801 said:


> WTF does it REALLY matter if you are on manual or not?



Ding ding ding! He found the point of the thread!


----------



## Dominantly (Jul 12, 2010)

Milk milk lemonade around the corner fudge is made, stick your finger up a hole, down comes a tootsie roll.


----------



## AlexL (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG Canadian Beer!!!!


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 12, 2010)

I am sensing a little tension in here all of the sudden.....I am sure there is some history here I am just unaware of?

Village Idiot Vs c.cloudwalker


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2010)

Tin can, tin hat, tin cart. Beer, jugs, kitchen implements. Hmmm....


----------



## photosbybritni (Jul 13, 2010)

Loved image #2!  Great job!

Image #1 really didn't appeal to me, great detail, but could have used something more.
Image #2 something about her body positioning looks awkward, kinda bothers me...but that's just me!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

photosbybritni said:


> Loved image #2! Great job!
> 
> Image #1 really didn't appeal to me, great detail, but could have used something more.
> Image #2 something about her body positioning looks awkward, kinda bothers me...but that's just me!


 
Your comment is not relative to this thread.



Dominantly said:


> Milk milk lemonade around the corner fudge is made, stick your finger up a hole, down comes a tootsie roll.


 
Ew, lemonade?



Ryan L said:


> I am sensing a little tension in here all of the sudden.....I am sure there is some history here I am just unaware of?
> 
> Village Idiot Vs c.cloudwalker


 
I used to date his mother.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 13, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> I used to date his mother.



Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 13, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 13, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > I used to date his mother.
> ...


 
I was talking to a girl at a bar last night and she was bragging about how hot her mother was. I didn't believe her, so she showed me a picture of her on facebook. I asked for her number and she gave it too me. I think I might ask that MILF out.


----------



## fast eddie (Aug 31, 2010)

benlonghair said:


> F*cking cameras, how do they work?
> 
> Obscure?




_One of those miracles_ that _surround_ us in every day life.


----------



## ceomom703 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't understand this thread....


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 31, 2010)

ceomom703 said:


> I don't understand this thread....



That's because it's out of context.  I'm not going to link to the context because I have no desire to see _that _thread live again.

It's an old thread, let it rest in peace.


----------



## Polyphony (Aug 31, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Your comment is not relative to this thread



I believe you mean, "relevant".


----------



## cardinals1970 (Sep 1, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Sorry, I can not even look at these, they are not b&w:thumbdown:
> 
> 
> where are the landscape shots?????????????????


 
Hmmmm I see mountains in the 2nd pic isn't that landscape?


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Your comment is not relative to this thread
> ...


 
No, I mean "relative". I'm loosely creating my own definition based on what the true definition, from several respectacled dictionaries, is.


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


In that case, it's useful to explain what definition you have created, rather than use the word and expect everyone to know what you mean. This concept is new to you, I know.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Polyphony said:
> ...


 
But you have a knock for making up new definitions for words.


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


Hm? You've posted a false statement and still haven't explained your [own loose definition].


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Polyphony said:
> ...


 
It's true, I don't even have to post the shuttered thread to prove it.


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks funnycal...oh you crazyical peoplicles..


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


True, huh? Oh, you're just making another "loose definition". At least you're learning. :thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Polyphony said:
> ...


 
From the master. You make me so plump with pride!


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


And I thought it was the pork...


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Polyphony said:
> ...


 
No, fat can be a good enery source for people that bike and run. And after the pork shoulders are smouldered for 14 hours then the fat just kind of skids away.

Wow. I'm still having trouble making up new definitions for words and using them in a sentence. Do you have a snapshot of information that could help me out here?


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> From the master. You make me so plump with pride!





Village Idiot said:


> No, fat can be a good enery source for people that bike and run.



Exactly.


I almost forgot my snapshot of information: It helps to spell correctly the word that you intend to create a "loose definition" for.

In order to avoid confusion; the above was not meant to shun you for spelling errors. You simply asked for a quick, unposed, informal piece of information.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > From the master. You make me so plump with pride!
> ...


 
I'm trying to branch off from your technique of making up new definitions of words to trying new spellings of words. It's a creative way to proove I'm the most amazingist light capturer ever. Noones snapshots will be able to stand up to my professional, formal, planned, and taken with a profeshinal DSLR snapshots.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ceomom703 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this thread....
> ...


 
I think we've shifted focus to people who make up definitions for already defined letter clusters. :mrgreen:


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Polyphony said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


Now you're gettin' good.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 1, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Polyphony said:
> ...


 
uotey moohooney goomba!


----------

